# Bear? Moose?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So, the guy that is giving me the left over moose has also offered to give me some of his bear and moose meat from last year. It is frozen but he say's is still good.

He has almost a whole freezer full of moose and bear meat and is giving it to me.. free!

Is bear okay to feed? I know moose is okay to feed, but was wondering if anyone has tried it and if so, what was the outcome (too rich for the dogs?)?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

when I lived in Maine for a while fed my dog lotsa cooked venison(would slow cook on back of woodstove),Never had any moose.My dog absolutely refused bear meat.Have to say it really didn't smell as OK as venison when cooking and seemed to have more fat rise to surface.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I would not feed raw bear meat due to the high incidence of trichinosis. The trichinella species that is found in wildlife is resistant to "death by freezing". Cooked bear meat would be fine, though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I am just going to decline the bear meat then.

I don't think I would want to cook it anyways (heard it smelled), so I will just take the moose meat.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to give support to Sarah's post about raw bear meat. 
Trichinosis is very commonly found in bears, and freezing does not destroy the cysts, as she mentioned. If you want to feed it to Stark cooked, then it is fine. 

I know some raw feeders who will not feed raw moose because it can be infected with tapeworm - my thought is that dogs can pick up tapeworm from just about anywhere - mine will eat mice and birds that the cats have hunted and then left behind - so I just worm the whole gang a couple times of year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I thought about that too, but I am not too worried about tapeworm. I too worm a couple times per year and feel that it should be pretty safe.

Does freezing get rid of tapeworm?


----------

